# to be deceived by appearances



## Jcharlie

Hyvää Joulua
 
That person seems honest. In every case it it's better not to let yourself/oneself be deceived by appearances.
 
Tuo henkilö näkyy rehellinen. Joka</SPAN> tapauksessa se on parempi  olla </SPAN>ulkonäköjen pettämättömiä.
The passiv sentence is very probably wrong but I have tried to do it

Thank you!


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Hyvää Joulua
> 
> That person seems honest. In every case it it's better not to let yourself/oneself be deceived by appearances.
> 
> Tuo henkilö näkyy rehellinen. Joka</SPAN>tapauksessa se on parempi  olla </SPAN>ulkonäköjen pettämättömiä.
> The passiv sentence is very probably wrong but I have tried to do it
> 
> Thank you!


Merry Christmas to you as well!

"Tuo henkilö näyttää rehelliseltä. Joka tapauksessa on parempi olla antamatta ulkonäön (_genitive singular_) pettää (_infinitive_) itseään (eng. oneself)."

"näyttää joltakin" -- "to look like something"
"on parempi +_infinitive_..." -- "it is better to..." (Note: The English "it" doesn't translate in this kind of expressions.)
"olla tekemättä jotakin" -- "to not do something"

There are also some idioms with the the same or nearly the same meaning:
1. "Ulkonäkö pettää." -- "Appearances are deceitful."
2. "Ei ole koiraa karvoihin katsominen." -- "A dog is not to be judged by its fur."

Therefore, the original sentence could be rephrased as follows:
"Tuo henkilö näyttää rehelliseltä, mutta sanotaanhan, että ulkonäkö pettää."


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you for your detailed answer.#
I want ask you if it is possible to formulate these sentences so in passiv
 
I am deceived by appearance
Olen ulkonäön pettämä
 
I am not deceive by appearance
Olen ulkonäön pettämätön
 
I want also try to use the verb Antaa as you have used
 
I let bring you a sandwich (in German ich lasse dir ein ein belegtes Brot bringen, italian ti faccio portare un panino)
 
Annan tuoda/viedä  sinulle voileipä


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you for your detailed answer.#
> I want ask you if it is possible to formulate these sentences so in passiv
> 
> I am deceived by appearance
> Olen ulkonäön pettämä


Correct, but not particularly idiomatic. I would use an active construction with "ulkonäkö" as the subject:
1. "Ulkonäkö on pettänyt minut." -- "The apperances have deceived me."
2. "Ulkonäkö petti minut." -- "The appearances deceived me."

Using a passive construction analogous to "ulkonäön pettämä" is fine in many other cases, such as:
1. "Hänen kirjoittamansa kirjat ovat parhaita, mitä olen tähän mennessä lukenut." -- "The books written by him rank among the best I have read so far."
2. "Olen aina pitänyt hänen kirjoittamistaan kirjoista." -- "I have always liked books written by him."




Jcharlie said:


> I am not deceive by appearance
> Olen ulkonäön pettämätön


This isn't grammatical; it should be: "En ole ulkonäön pettämä". But, again, this looks less idiomatic than the following ones:
1. "Ulkonäkö ei ole pettänyt minua." -- "The apperances have not deceived me."
2. "Ulkonäkö ei pettänyt minua." -- "The appearances did not deceive me."

On second thoughts, "ulkonäön pettämä" could well be used in this kind of sentences:
1. "Jouduin ulkonäön pettämäksi (_translative_)." -- "I got deceived by apperances."
2. "En joutunut ulkonäön pettämäksi (_translative_)." -- "I did not get deceived by appearances." / "The apperances failed to deceive me."
Both are more or less idiomatic as far as I am concerned.



Jcharlie said:


> I want also try to use the verb Antaa as you have used
> 
> I let bring you a sandwich (in German ich lasse dir ein ein belegtes Brot bringen, italian ti faccio portare un panino)
> 
> Annan tuoda/viedä  sinulle voileipä


1. "Annan tuoda/viedä sinulle voileivän (_genitive_)."
2. "Pyydän (heitä) tuomaan/viemään sinulle voileivän." -- "I will ask them to bring you a sandwich."

In both #1 and #2 I would be more inclined to use the verb "tuoda" (or  "hakea" for that matter) rather than the verb "viedä" -- particularly if  you're located relatively near of the person to whom you want a  sandwich to be brought. If, on the other hand, you were not so near of  him (and, for instance, were consequently forced to call him by  telephone), -- the verb, "viedä", would rather be more appropriate.

"Annan tuoda sinulle (/hänelle, etc.)" / "annan viedä sinulle (/hänelle,  etc.)" -- These both are perfectly fine, yet to me they sound slightly  old-fashioned. This notwithstanding I find myself inclined to prefer  them over the "pyydän tuomaan sinulle (/hänelle, etc.)" kind of  structure.


----------



## Jcharlie

Exelent explanation. Thanks


----------

